# B&W Infrared Canon AE-1



## MSaboe84 (Apr 10, 2012)

After being misplaced for two years, I found my 1984 Olympic Edition Canon AE-1 that I've wanted to use for infrared photography. I did some research a couple years ago and bought a Hoya R72 Infared filter. Aside from purchasing infrared film, is there anything else I need (opaque filters, etc.)? I chose the R72 filter, because I like the stronger IR effect it gives. I am looking to do mostly outdoor landscapes with this project and trying to get in gear to start shooting in about month or two since early summer is coming and Infrared is great at picking up chlorophyll.

Also, I misplaced this camera in 2009 and decided not to buy the film until I found it again. In the meantime, Kodak's HIE Infrared film ceased production. Any comparable films for outdoor landscape using a Hoya R72 filter? I know people generally used an R25 filter with Kodak's HIE, but I think at the time I was planning on using Rollei since I found a guy in Norway using a Canon AE-1 with that and a R72 filter and it looked great. I just really like the dream-like glow that halation brings, and I've heard most brands are mostly anti-halation now.

Also, I don't have a darkroom right now. Any suggestions for developing? I live in a metropolis of a few million, so I'm hoping there's some specialty developing places? Or do I need to ship it somewhere?

All and any tips would be appreciated since I'm fairly new to the game.


----------



## ann (Apr 10, 2012)

check Freestyle in Ca. they have some IR film, I don't remember the brand


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing is quite like HIE but some IR film comparisons here:
http://gismography.com/Rollei/Infrared_Examples_Tests_1.pdf
(not necessarily complete or up to date on available films)

You don't need a darkroom to develop film, only to print.  You can use a changing bag or other means.


----------



## apples (Apr 10, 2012)

Black & White Film Infrared Type Film | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

for film 

sorry cant help with with the rest


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2012)

I also have come back to Infrared after using Kodak HIE ... in my research the closest thing is Efke Aura IR820.
I got some from B&H, also with an IR720 filter.
HIE was fine with a dark red ... but not the IR films made today as they do not have the extended IR sensitivity.

We hope to get some shots when the leaves come out.

You should develop it yourself. It does not take much equipment (tank, reel, chemistry) nor does it require a "darkroom" ... that is what we are doing (going back to our roots).


----------

